# CAPI4Hylafax on FreeBSD 7.2



## oobayly (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been attempting to compile the CAPI4Hylafax FreeBSD port. Unfortunately it doesn't ever appear to have been official, but can be downloaded from ShellBang.

After tweaking the makefile as it specified libtoolize 1.3, I cannot for the life of me get it to compile, and all I get is the following error:
make: Makefile: No such file or directory
gmake: *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop. 

The actual make output is:

```
You may use the following build options by defining
them on the command line with -D

HYLAFAX_SPOOL	HylaFAX spool directory (/var/spool/hylafax)
NOPORTDOCS	do not include documentation
DEBUG		include debugging information, do not strip

===>  Extracting for capi4hylafax-20050129
=> MD5 Checksum OK for capi4hylafax-20050129.tar.gz.
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for capi4hylafax-20050129.tar.gz.
===>   capi4hylafax-20050129 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Patching for capi4hylafax-20050129
===>   capi4hylafax-20050129 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for capi4hylafax-20050129
===>   capi4hylafax-20050129 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   capi4hylafax-20050129 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   capi4hylafax-20050129 depends on shared library: tiff.4 - found
===>  Configuring for capi4hylafax-20050129
libtoolize: putting auxiliary files in AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR, `src/scripts'.
libtoolize: copying file `src/scripts/ltmain.sh'
libtoolize: You should add the contents of the following files to `aclocal.m4':
libtoolize:   `/usr/local/share/aclocal/libtool.m4'
libtoolize:   `/usr/local/share/aclocal/ltoptions.m4'
libtoolize:   `/usr/local/share/aclocal/ltversion.m4'
libtoolize:   `/usr/local/share/aclocal/ltsugar.m4'
libtoolize:   `/usr/local/share/aclocal/lt~obsolete.m4'
libtoolize: Consider adding `AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR([m4])' to configure.in and
libtoolize: rerunning libtoolize, to keep the correct libtool macros in-tree.
libtoolize: Consider adding `-I m4' to ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS in Makefile.am.
===>  Building for capi4hylafax-20050129
gmake: Makefile: No such file or directory
gmake: *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /var/tmp/comms/capi4hylafax.
```

I can't figure out any way of finding where the issue is. It also appears that ISDN & CAPI appear to be almost abandoned in FreeBSD, is this the case? Am I flogging a dead horse? I've managed to get my hands on an AVM B1 ISDN card, got C4B compiled, and this appears to be the last hurdle. I just can't bear the thought of having to give up at this stage.

System info:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD baylyj.intra 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #14: Thu Feb  4 16:48:11 GMT 2010     root@baylyj.intra:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/S875WP1  i386

# pkg_info | grep auto
autoconf-2.62       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.4.6_5    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.4)
automake-1.9.6_3    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.9)
automake-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU automake

# pkg_info | grep libtool
libtool-2.2.6b      Generic shared library support script
```

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## oobayly (Feb 9, 2010)

It appears that ISDN isn't the most popular topic in FreeBSD! To my joy I've managed to get it all working. Delving into how the Makefile was doing its stuff, I realised that it wasn't running some of the post-patch & pre-configuration commands.
I reconfigured the port myself rather than expecting make to do the job and it's worked a treat.

So, my question is now: Where's the best place to publish my howto on getting this configuration working. I've documented everything I did along with various diffs I've had to use, and it's be nice to allow others to get this setup to work without going through the misery that I went through.

John


----------



## paean (Feb 9, 2010)

The How-To & FAQs section would be perfect for it.

Edit: Have you considered making a package of it as well?


----------



## oobayly (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually, just added my howto, I had a look through the topics after I had replied.
As for the package idea. That is a plan, unfortunately my knowledge of the original code and what the diffs do isn't great. I really just hacked my way through to get it to work. Whilst it's possible I could get a working package together, I imagine I'd be pretty useless when it comes to maintaining it.


----------

